# My dads penn state monster!!



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Well my parents left for a week for there hunt at some very good friends of ours at Quest haven hunt lodge! Well the last two days been slow until this morning. This is his personal best from his 261" and he finally beat my mothers score of 311''. Im waiting on score still but once I have i ill be posted!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Good gosh! That's a hoss....

Congrats


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I GOT NUTTHIN! Still trying think of something to say but am still in shock.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

HAHAH that's how I felt when I got the call this morning and he said he shot a monster, then I got the picture and I did not know where to start looking. Very excited for him he deserves it


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That is an amazing deer. Gonna be a tough one to score.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yes I told him I hope you brought your lunch yall gunna be there awhile


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

That's incredible!


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

anyone wanna makes guesses of what it will score before I get the official score!!!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

920


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoss


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I say over 300'' I'll go 327 4/8. That's just sick


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

im gunna say 432 7/8" that's my guess! my moms last year was 311' and it blows that one away!


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I think I could estimate the price more accurately than I could the score! They definitely have some gnarly freakish non-typical genetics going on there.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

they have some gnarly ones but they also have some very clean typicals, my mom saw a straight ten with 12 inch brows, but it was to dark to shoot


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Just looked at their website....WOW 659" world record shot there....400 + inch deer available


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Ummmm....he scores more than the elk I shot awhile back. Congrats


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

the state record was actually shot 2 years ago and was shot the week before we arrived then. they said it took acouple hours to score


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

hats off to yall ,man what deer !


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is a monster........congrats!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

FREON said:


> Just looked at their website....WOW 659" world record shot there....400 + inch deer available





brodyfisher said:


> the state record was actually shot 2 years ago and was shot the week before we arrived then. they said it took acouple hours to score


I don't know about state record but their site shoes 659" SCI Non Typical World Record shot there. Don't know when it was shot. www.questhavenlodge.com


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Awesome deer. How large of a place is this?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Says they have 3 properties 2200+
acres


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> 920


You might be a little light, you sure that you factored in the mass, lol. What a bruiser


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't know what the price quote on that critter was but I hope he got the VERY good friend discount  

That is a stud.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Are those antlers or clubs on his head....Jesus


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Geez, what a monster!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Simply WOW and Congrats!!!!


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yes they have 3 properties, the house property, ridge back that's on the side of a mountain nd one new one. very beautifuial place and somewhere everyone needs to go


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going to say "geeeeesh" and then 1312 3/8"


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my!!!


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

they are going to score it today finally, I cant wait enough to see what it scores


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

2200 acres split into 3 properties, is the property high fenced?

Management hunts up to 160 are only $3900
Trophy hunts between 260-300 are only $14,900


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yes its all high fenced, lots of trees some blinds you walk up mountains from where u park the truck, and some of the best bow hunting you can find.


----------



## Tex Rigger (Feb 8, 2013)

was this buck castrated?


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

WESTTU said:


> 2200 acres split into 3 properties, is the property high fenced?
> 
> Management hunts up to 160 are only $3900
> Trophy hunts between 260-300 are only $14,900


is it high fenced ? come on man that deer has been eating out of a trough his whole life.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

brodyfisher said:


> yes its all high fenced, lots of trees some blinds you walk up mountains from where u park the truck, and some of the best bow hunting you can find.


^^


budreau said:


> is it high fenced ? come on man that deer has been eating out of a trough his whole life.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

actually these deer are never in pens they breed and grow in the field, down the bloodlines at one time yes they were in pens but there genetics up there are so amazing and they have the habitat for this to happen.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

high fenced low fenced whatever hunting it is im very proud of my parents and the deer they have hunted for and were able to take!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

So, what did your Dad's score??


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

My buddys shot 3 deer over 220" in Illinois for 20k, tx has the most overpriced whitetail hunts in the world.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wow!

TH


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

scored 433" official score


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

He's a dandy but the lack of tine length is gonna bring that score down a good bit. Great buck from any angle and I'm glad Dad is happy!


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yea the tine length is what got it but all the points is what made it so much


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Monster!!!! Congrats


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Where's that ear tag!? Lol just kidding. That is an awesome accomplishment to be able to down a monster like that!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Got to meet your parents yesterday when they were picking up some fawns. Very nice folks you got their. The drop tine antlers your Mom was toting around in the back seat weren't to shabby either.  I was there doing some Chiropractic work on the animals. Walker


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

oh yes sir, they got more of our babies, and yes them droptines are awesome, I finally saw her deer last night, his will be in quest havens booth at the dallas safari club in janurary or feburary


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Definitely not a state record. High fenced pens don't count in PA.

Congrats to your dad. Heck of a whitetail.

Not my cup of tea.

If they only have 2200 acres and offer the kinds of hunts shown on their website, then these are just protein/mineral fed stock. 

No way PA woods and fields can support that kind of deer herd "naturally," especially not central PA mountains.

Again, different strokes for different folks......

Tell your dad to head a little to the west and hunt SGL 158 for free...after his hunt at Quest.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

oh no its not a state record, I have seen pics of the state record and they feed protein that's the obvious but its a blast there and we always enjoy it.


----------



## planner (Apr 5, 2015)

That's a good buck. I grew up in PA and my best friend is a deer farmer. The farmers in that area have come a long way in developing genetics. The pics of the deer he grows are crazy. It's hard to believe but he feeds most of them by hand. He says they are just gentle giants and he gives most of them names.... I guess you could say he gets a little attached. I know he sold a few to a high fenced place last week, but I'm not sure if Quest is one of his clients. Anyway- nice buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

